# Columbia Crest's Crowdsource Cabernet



## dcbrown73 (May 5, 2016)

Have any of you been involved in the Columbia Crest's Crowdsource Cabernet?

I joined it for the 2015 vintage, but I really haven't participated. Did anyone else join it or even join the 2014 vintage? I think it's a very cool idea on the part of Columbia Crest.

For those that aren't sure what it is. Crowdsourcing is something done in the technology industry. It's where you get the general public to help (crowdsource) get something up and running. In this case, Columbia Crest is letting the general public crowdsource the choices made during the winemaking process.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 5, 2016)

That's really cool! I signed up and voted.


----------



## ibglowin (May 5, 2016)

Yep. I have been a CC Reserve Club Member for years now. Signed up for the 1st Crowd Sourced vintage and placed my vote(s) along the way. Placed my order a few months back. Really good price ($20 a bottle IIRC) and they are/were selling them in 3 packs with a wooden CC case that they were customizing with your full name engraved for free. 

Supposed to be shipped at the end of the month and they are shipping all of them 2 day (air) for the same price as ground shipping due to the warm temps across the country.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 12, 2016)

I just took the plunge and joined their Reserve Club. $5 flat rate shipping is almost as good as free.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 12, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> I just took the plunge and joined their Reserve Club. $5 flat rate shipping is almost as good as free.



So did I. I thought it would use the same account as the Crowdsource Cab, but it doesn't seem too.


----------



## ibglowin (May 12, 2016)

Two separate things. Welcome to da Club!


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 17, 2016)

Just ran across this:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNjcTLyGlyU[/ame]


----------



## ibglowin (May 17, 2016)

LOL, I have been to that room!


----------



## BlueStimulator (May 18, 2016)

Before my territory changed I used to drive by there just about every week actually patterned some of my trellises after some that they have. They let me walk the vineyard and look at their set up. Lots of wheat out there too


----------



## AZMDTed (May 18, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Supposed to be shipped at the end of the month and they are shipping all of them 2 day (air) for the same price as ground shipping due to the warm temps across the country.



Wait, what?? Warm temps across the country? Somebody forgot to tell Maryland about that. 50s and 60s with near daily rain here the last 4 weeks.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 31, 2016)

Next vote is up: How much silkiness should the wine have? (blending with Malbec, etc)

I choose Medium.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 31, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> Next vote is up: How much silkiness should the wine have? (blending with Malbec, etc)
> 
> I choose Medium.



I went heavy.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 31, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> I went heavy.



Wine-making needs to happen faster! I'm already very interested in tweaking and learning difference things. I'm extremely happy that I split my chardonnay into two three gallon carboys and oaked half if it. Just tasting the difference it made is very exciting. 

I want to learn blending too!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 1, 2016)

Just got my notice of shipment of my 6 pack of 2014 Crowdsourced Cab Sauv next week. I emailed them immediately and asked them to confirm this will be shipped by 2-Day Air and they already responded back that it would be. Will post a few picks when I get it in.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 1, 2016)

2014 was the first batch right? Maybe I will pick up a few bottles to see the outcome.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 1, 2016)

Yep, they were only offered to CC Club Members IIRC. Don't think you will find any on any store shelves. You may be able to call them and see if any are left. They come in 3 packs (wooden) and they even engraved your name on them somehow.


----------



## geek (Jun 1, 2016)

This is very interesting....I also voted for heavy silkiness 

So if you join the Reserve club, it is about $45 (the least option) per shipment and you get 2 bottles every quarter, is that correct?

If so we're looking at a ~$25/bottle shipped to your door, right?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 1, 2016)

Not quite. More like $36 a bottle with TTL. Sometimes a little less if a white is in the shipment. Sometimes a little more especially for the flagship Reserve Cab Sauv that won WS Wine of the year. It has an MSRP of $45 w/o your club discount.


----------



## geek (Jun 1, 2016)

I see.
I see their H3 is priced at $15 for non-club members and $12 for club members, plus shipping obviously.

At Costco the H3 is like $13.99 if I remember.....so aside from the 'Reserve' wines I would see no benefit in buying H3 from them....yes I am frugal...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 1, 2016)

geek said:


> I see.
> I see their H3 is priced at $15 for non-club members and $12 for club members, plus shipping obviously.
> 
> At Costco the H3 is like $13.99 if I remember.....so aside from the 'Reserve' wines I would see no benefit in buying H3 from them....yes I am frugal...



Yes, club members get 20% off.

Total Wine has the best price I've seen on H3 Cab @ $10.27. Reminds me - I should go buy more.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 1, 2016)

Costco is the place to buy H3 unless you can get free shipping on a case (which they (CC) does from time to time). On the other hand, there are at times some H3 wines that seem to never make it to my local Costco especially some of the H3 whites and even the H3 Merlot is very hit and miss. My Costco had H3 Les Chevaux for like $8.99 a bottle a while back. That was a crazy deal I called a wine buddy of mine and he wanted 2 cases. I get airline points and even more back on my Costco Executive Membership. Winning!


----------



## geek (Jun 1, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> Yes, club members get 20% off.
> 
> Total Wine has the best price I've seen on H3 Cab @ $10.27. Reminds me - I should go buy more.



Good price, my "local" total wine has it for $13.99, just like Costco


----------



## geek (Jun 1, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Costco is the place to buy H3 unless you can get free shipping on a case (which they (CC) does from time to time). On the other hand, there are at times some H3 wines that seem to never make it to my local Costco especially some of the H3 whites and even the H3 Merlot is very hit and miss. My Costco had H3 Les Chevaux for like $8.99 a bottle a while back. That was a crazy deal I called a wine buddy of mine and he wanted 2 cases. I get airline points and even more back on my Costco Executive Membership. Winning!



I never tried their Merlot, Les Chevaux or any other varietal than their Cabernet.
How's their Merlot and Les Chaveaux in goodness compared to the Cab?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 1, 2016)

I think the Les Chevaux it my favorite of them all. I like blends more than pure varietals. The Les Chevaux goes back and forth between Syrah, Merlot and even Cab Sauv dominate blends each year. Guess it just depends on what they have. The Merlot is a great wine with Pizza or anything Italian for sure. Very nice wine.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 1, 2016)

Interesting. I tend to like blends too. Mostly due to the fact that they are more easily paired and are usually a bit softer than your average Cabernet. Though a great Shiraz or Zinfandel can be big and bold and I tend to really enjoy those also.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 1, 2016)

geek said:


> Good price, my "local" total wine has it for $13.99, just like Costco



Checked on line tonight, and they've jacked up the price to $11.47.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 1, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> Checked on line tonight, and they've jacked up the price to $11.47.



I don't even have a Costco card and Total Wine is 45 minutes away!


----------



## geek (Jun 2, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> I don't even have a Costco card!




That's easy to solve..lol


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 2, 2016)

geek said:


> That's easy to solve..lol



I live alone. I won't get much value out of it as almost anything I buy there would go bad or I would have to find storage for more than I would need in a very long time.


----------



## geek (Jun 2, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> I live alone. I won't get much value out of it as almost anything I buy there would go bad or I would have to find storage for more than I would need in a very long time.



Next time I'm around Danbury you can go with me and buy all the wine you like


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 2, 2016)

geek said:


> Next time I'm around Danbury you can go with me and buy all the wine you like



*SOLD!!!* 

Actually, my GF has a cleaning and a candy making business that she does for events. She has a Costco card, maybe I will coerce her into taking me to their wine shop.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 12, 2016)

My shipment arrived last week. They did ship it 2-day air. It didn't sit anywhere very long at all. Portland to Spokane, Spokane to Dallas, Dallas to ABQ. I got all excited about the customized box with your name on it thinking wooden but no, it was cardboard........

Into the cellar it goes.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 12, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> My shipment arrived last week. They did ship it 2-day air. It didn't sit anywhere very long at all. Portland to Spokane, Spokane to Dallas, Dallas to ABQ. I got all excited about the customized box with your name on it thinking wooden but no, it was cardboard........
> 
> Into the cellar it goes.



Beautiful!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 13, 2016)

Nice article about the Crowdsourced Cabernet. Looks like it is now on sale to the general public from the website. Only 1000 cases. Interesting about the use of PV in this blend!

Want to be a winemaker? Columbia Crest lets you call the shots


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 13, 2016)

Link to purchase.

2014 Crowdsourced Cabernet


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 13, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Link to purchase.
> 
> 2014 Crowdsourced Cabernet



Hmmm... Tempting...


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 13, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Link to purchase.
> 
> 2014 Crowdsourced Cabernet



Thanks.

I picked up three bottles. One to try and two to cellar. Glad I get a club discount.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 13, 2016)

Sigh. Connecticut is such an archaic state when it comes to alcoholic beverages.

_
Hello David-

Thank you for your order of three bottles of our Columbia Crest Crowdsourced Cabernet.

Due to the special licensing registration requirements of the State of Connecticut, we hope to be able to ship this order to you sometime in July.

To confirm if this time frame will be inconvenient for you, or if you have any additional questions regarding this order, please call my direct line at 425-415-3712 at your next convenience. I have left you a voicemail as well.

I look forward to hearing from you,
_​
Trader Joe's can't even sell their own branded beer or wine in Connecticut due to their dumb laws.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 13, 2016)

I would just have them hold it until it cools down in the Fall.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jul 13, 2016)

Mine didn't come in a pretty box, but they arrived today. (Connecticut and their crappy Label approval takes forever)


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 13, 2016)

Not being from CT, I am not following that sentence at all! More info is needed!



dcbrown73 said:


> Mine didn't come in a pretty box, but they arrived today. (Connecticut and their crappy Label approval takes forever)


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jul 13, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Not being from CT, I am not following that sentence at all! More info is needed!



I said labeling, I meant licensing to sell in the state of Connecticut. 

In Connecticut they have some laws about alcoholic beverages that are convoluted and messy from what I hear. I know you can't sell a beverage in Connecticut if you are from out of state and other local retailers cannot also sell it.

Like Trader Joe's. They cannot sell their own labelled wine and beer in Connecticut because no other retailer can sell it. If everyone can't sell it, then you can't sell it.

I believe only local (Connecticut) brew and wineries can. Though I don't know the exact laws. I just know something like that exists as the guys at Trader Joe's told me. Also, Columbia Crest told me that is why there was such a delay in sending my Crowdsource Cab. Probably because it isn't distributed by standard means. I have no idea how they were able to send it to me. 

Actually, K & L wines told me the same thing. They will not send wine to me in Connecticut because they can distribute wines that you can't buy elsewhere in Connecticut.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 14, 2016)

So are there no craft breweries allowed in CT because they would only sell their beer in "their" store? I don't get it. This is Murika dagnabit! 

Looks like I won't be retiring to CT or PA!


----------



## Steve_M (Jul 14, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> So are there no craft breweries allowed in CT because they would only sell their beer in "their" store? I don't get it. This is Murika dagnabit!
> 
> Looks like I won't be retiring to CT or PA!



Mike,
Your already in a retirement state! Little hot..... But

Steve


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 22, 2016)

First review for the 2014 Crowdsourced Cabernet is in!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jul 22, 2016)

I will most likely open one soon and hold on to the other two for a while.


----------



## geek (Jul 22, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> I will most likely open one soon and hold on to the other two for a while.



I'll be right over...


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jul 22, 2016)

geek said:


> I'll be right over...





How close / far are you actually from me? (Danbury, on the NY border)


----------



## geek (Jul 22, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> How close / far are you actually from me? (Danbury, on the NY border)



I'm in Naugatuck, maybe ~35 minutes.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 23, 2016)

Yikes! Just went to order two bottles and they want $25 for shipping. Even when I'm logged in as a Reserve Club member. Granted, that's for 2 day (ground not even available and I wouldn't want to ship now with temps around 100F), but I'll wait another six weeks to see if Ground is an option.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 23, 2016)

Can you purchase and then hold for fall shipment? If you don't see it as an option, just call the number for the Reserve Club and tell them you want to have it held until it cools off. You my have to call back when you think its cool enough to ship but at least it won't be sold out before you know it.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 23, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Can you purchase and then hold for fall shipment? If you don't see it as an option, just call the number for the Reserve Club and tell them you want to have it held until it cools off. You my have to call back when you think its cool enough to ship but at least it won't be sold out before you know it.



Was looking for that option, but didn't see it on line. I'll try and give 'em a call.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 31, 2017)

FYI, the 2015 is now available for purchase and it looks like the 2014 just got 90 points from WS. 

Never saw anything for 2016 or 2017. That's kinda disappointing. It was a fun thing to participate in. I'm probably going to grab a few bottles of the 2015 since I participated in that one. And who knows - since they don't seem to be doing it anymore, maybe it'll be a collectors item.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 30, 2017)

Pulled the trigger on a 3 pack.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 30, 2017)

I saw the email. I haven't decided if I want to pull the trigger though. I ordered several of the 2014 vintage. It was good, but didn't blow my socks off.


----------

